# resealing roof seams



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

hi
Im in the process of resealing skylights, vents, etc on my burstner 747 and then move on to roof seams, can anyone tell me how to remove the aluminium trim, as there are no visible screws.

thanks in advance

allan


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Suggest you try to contact Burstner direct for that sort of info....if you get it wrong, you could cause a LOT of damage!!!

I had the same query with our Autotrail - a quick email to them had the answer I wanted in no time.

*If* the trim is a 'D' section ali one, then (as on our Autotrail), you will need to gently tap the rounded part along its entire length with a copper mallet (gently mind), just enough to compress the rounded part of the 'D' and so 'spread apart' the part of the trim closest to the bodywork. This will then alow you just to lift away this part of the trim to reveal the screws holding the 'straight' part of the 'D' to the van.

That is a big *IF*....

Check with Burstner...............

Carl


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When you find can you put it on here as I would like to know. I thought they where just stuck down as on the end you cannot see anything thatit attaches too.

Andy


----------



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

*aluminium trim*

Thanks for that carl, ive contacted Burstner but still no reply.

allan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You do not say if you have a damp problem or where it is.

My 747 is a 52 reg (likely to have been built in 2002) and I removed the roof light over the overcab bed as I had water ingress. It took me a couple of hours to carefully remove it as it stuck like the proverbial to a blanket. It turned out that the rubber seal between the frame and acrylic cover had perished and that was the source of the leak when driving in rain.

Unless you have a definite reason for removing them, I would leave well alone as they are very well sealed. Check your rubber seals instead.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I was speaking to a guy that repairs motorhomes yesterday about the seams. He said if it is the plastic type then if they are not to old they may be able to be reused.
But if they are the aluminum type then they cannot be used as they destroy themselves as you remove them.

That is his opinion.

Andy


----------

